# Phasenanschnitt für Lüftersteuerung



## Michael68 (6 November 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Hallo,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]bin auch der Suche nach einem Aktor für die Hutschiene um Maico-Axiallüfter zu Steuern. Dazu möchte ich Phasenanschnitt Steuerung verwenden und sie von einer WAGO 750 / 0-20mA ansteuern. 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]http://www.maico-ventilatoren.com/index.php?id=p7005&L=7[/FONT] 

  [FONT=&quot]Suche schon ein paar Tage und habe nicht gefunden – Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben oder einen anderen Lösungsansatz bringen?! [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]DANKE [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Gruss Michael[/FONT]


----------



## Sockenralf (6 November 2010)

Hallo,

geht auch PWM?

http://www.wagocatalog.com/okv3/index.asp?cid=1&lid=1&strBestNrID=7500404


MfG


----------



## Michael68 (6 November 2010)

Hallo,

Danke für die schnelle Reaktion 

Pulsweitenmodulation?

Der Ausgang ist nicht das Problem ... ich habe nichts womit ich die 230V "regeln" kann ...

Würde einen analogen Ausgang verwenden - 750-550
http://www.wagocatalog.com/okv3/index.asp?cid=1&lid=1&strBestNrID=7500404
damit eine Phasensteuerung ansprechen die mir dann den Lüfter von 0 - 100% fährt ...

Habe nicht die Idee wo ich die Phasenanschnittsteuerung her bekomme - Bin aber für andere umsetzungen offen wenn ich nur den Lüfter von 0 - 100% regeln kann 

Gruss Michael


----------



## Corosop15 (7 November 2010)

Hallo Michael68,

schau mal hier.

http://www.thermokon.de/DE/thyristorleistungssteller/ts1.html

Gruß
Corosop15


----------



## Sockenralf (7 November 2010)

Hallo,

folge dem Link und du wirst Busklemmen finden die PWM "sprechen" (spart den Thyristorsteller und die 4-20mA-Klemme)



MfG


----------



## Michael68 (7 November 2010)

Hallo und Danke für die Beitrage!

@Sockenralf: Dein vorschalg erschliesst sich mit nicht so ganz, der Lüfter ist 230V und die Klemme kann nur 24V. Sehe da die lösung nicht hilf mich doch noch mal auf die Spünge oder Reden wir aneinander vorbei?!

@Corosop15: Genau an so ein Teil dachte ich ... habe es angefragt und warscheinlich wird mich der Preis umhauen  Danke für dne Link


Da muss doch noch anders gehen oder? 

Habe gerade nochmal intenviev darauf rum gedacht und durch das "geistige Anschieben" durch Sockenralf, mal anders geGoogelt 

Folgendes gefunden:
DC und Puls Konverter Interface Kemo M150
http://www.luedeke-elektronic.de/pr...mer-Lastregler-110V-240V-max-4000-Watt-K.html

und 
DC und Puls Konverter Interface Kemo M150
http://www.luedeke-elektronic.de/pr...C-und-Puls-Konverter-Interface-Kemo-M150.html

Kostet zusammen unter 40 Euro. Ist sicher nicht so so schick wie eine Lösung auf einer Hutschiene aber ich denke das ich so min. 100 Euro pro Lüfter spare und dann kann ich damit gut leben.

Ich teste das mal mit dem WAGO Analgogen Ausgang (24V) bei 1 - 5V und schau was raus kommt ... brauche keine so grosse Auflösung und werde ja sehen wie störunganfällig das ganze ist.

Werde berichten.

Gruss Michael


----------



## Sockenralf (7 November 2010)

*SCHÄM*

hast ja recht 


MfG


----------



## Michael68 (7 November 2010)

... sehe es doch mal so, aufgrund deiner Anregung habe ich die KEMO Module gefunden und bin meiner Lösung doch sehr nahe und dazu noch kostengünstig 

Gemeinsam sind wir stark! 

Gruss Michael


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 November 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> ..folge dem Link und du wirst Busklemmen finden die PWM "sprechen" (spart den Thyristorsteller und die 4-20mA-Klemme)..


Kannst du dir alles sparen, wenn du die KL2791 von Beckhoff verwendest.


----------



## Michael68 (7 November 2010)

Hallo,

uhhhh - genau das habe ich gesucht !!! DANKE 

Da die Klemmen geauso wie die WAGO aussehen gehen ich davon aus sie laufen auch mit der WAGO 750 ?!


----------



## Sockenralf (7 November 2010)

Hallo,


Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Kannst du dir alles sparen, wenn du die KL2791 von Beckhoff verwendest.


 
Genau SOWAS habe ich gesucht 

Vertragen sich Wagos und Beckhoffs in einer Reihe?


MfG


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 November 2010)

Michael68 schrieb:


> ..Da die Klemmen geauso wie die WAGO aussehen gehen ich davon aus sie laufen auch mit der WAGO 750 ?!


Das kann man so nicht sagen. Viele Klemmen laufen nicht am fremdem System. Da aber die Dimmerklemmen (KL2751/2761) an Wago funktionieren, wird die KL2791 wahrscheinlich auch funktionieren. Irgendwer hier weiß es vielleicht genauer.

http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=38903&highlight=KL2751


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Michael68 (7 November 2010)

... ich werde morgen mal ganz Frech bei beiden anfragen ob es geht


----------



## Sockenralf (8 November 2010)

Hallo,


Michael68 schrieb:


> ... ich werde morgen mal ganz Frech bei beiden anfragen ob es geht


 
Lass mich raten: *"NEIN" *

aber ich habe gehört, daß es sounsso gehen könnte




MfG


----------



## Oberchefe (8 November 2010)

> Lass mich raten: *"NEIN"*



eher:

```
das kann vielleicht funktionieren, sie können aber keine Garantie dafür geben  und man kann sich nie sicher sein, dass es bei zukünftigen  Firmwareversionen auch noch geht.
```

Würde aber umgekehrt bedeuten: sie müssten dann schon den K-Bus (Klemmenbus) komplett umbauen, dann würden aber alle eigenen Module auch nicht mehr gehen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 November 2010)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> eher:
> 
> ```
> das kann vielleicht funktionieren, sie können aber keine Garantie dafür geben  und man kann sich nie sicher sein, dass es bei zukünftigen  Firmwareversionen auch noch geht.
> ...



Vor allem muß man Leute an die Strippe bekommen, die sich mit der Technik wirklich auskennen. Bei den Vertrieblern ist das oftmals nicht der Fall.


----------



## Michael68 (10 November 2010)

Habe mich bei Beckhof und Wago sehr weit durchgefragt mit dem Ergebnis das es wohl auszulesen ist aber es keine Funktionsblöcke gibt.
Aber ein Gespräch mit einem Entwickler hat gerade noch ergeben das wohl es nicht sauber Arbeiten wird. 

Also Essig!  Ich bastel mal die Tage die KEKO Modul Lösung zusammen und fahre die auf 0-10V mal sehen was da raus kommt - werde berichten.

Der WAGO Vertrieb bestätiget mir das es schon lange ein Wunsch von Vielen ist eine Direkte Klemme als Dimmer oder für die Lüfter 230V Steuerung zu haben aber angeblich ist die Nachfrage nicht groß genug...


----------



## Sockenralf (10 November 2010)

Hallo,

hast du die Wago-Teile schon?
Wenn nicht könntest du ja ggf. noch auf "kompl. Beckhoff" umschwenken

MfG


----------



## Michael68 (10 November 2010)

Wir sind voll auf WAGO und haben auch schon 4 stellig € geschult ...
... WAGO ist drin und wird es auch bleiben müssen.

:sw3:WAGO


----------



## Oberchefe (10 November 2010)

> Aber ein Gespräch mit einem Entwickler hat gerade noch ergeben das wohl es nicht sauber Arbeiten wird.



das machen sie gerne, die Kunden möglichst vor'm "Fremdgehen" abraten.

P.S. bei mir laufen auch Analog-Ausgangsklemmen von Beckhoff an einer Wago. Meiner Meinung nach sollte alles nicht konfigurierbare von Beckhoff an Wago laufen sofern eine Klemme mit passender I/O Größe verfügbar ist (evtl. auch die 750-9999)


----------



## knabi (15 November 2010)

Das Ding habe ich für einen Abzugslüfter eingesetzt, funktioniert super und hatte den riesen Vorteil, daß der Lüfter nicht -wie bei den zunächst probierten "normalen" Phasenanschnittsteuerungen - wie wild brummte, sobald er in kleineren Drehzahlen lief.
Kostet so ca. 120 Euro netto (glaube ich).

Gruß

Holger


----------



## winnman (24 November 2010)

Schaut gut aus das Teil, hab schon schon öfter an so was gedacht, aber nie wirklich danach zu suchen angefangen, meist entweder die 0-1 Lösung realisiert oder nen FU (wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt) eingebaut.


----------



## Michael68 (5 Dezember 2010)

@Holger

Ich sehe erst jetzt deine PDF Anlage - ist genau das was ich gesucht habe - Danke 
Bestellt und mal sehen wie es sich mit dem Maico Lüftern macht .... 

Den Bausatz von KEKO habe ich zwar zusammen aber das Wago 0-10V ist erst die Tage gekommen also noch nicht eingebaut ... die brauchen 0-6V, reicht aber aufgrund der Auflösung sicher . Gesammtpreis unter 30Euro - Testbericht kommt.​


----------



## Michael68 (11 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

Beckhoff bekomme ich nicht angesteuert 
Also bin ich wieder bei der KEKO Modul / Bastel lösung.
Habe nochmal mit Wago gesprochen. Es ist schon länger Thema auch so ein Modul mit Phasenanschnitt zu Bauen aber bisher ist die Entwicklung nicht freigegeben da der Markt angeblich zu klein ist. Habe gleich hinterlegt das ich 10 Stück abnehme  

... jetzt brauchen wir nur noch 9990 Stück zu verteilen *ROFL* 
und das Modul wird gebaut ...

Also heist es abwarten!

Stelle aber fest das der Teiber, 
ein 4-Channel Analog Output Module ±10V/0-10 V mit ca. 160 Euro + 4 KEKO Module a' ca. 40 Euro, Preislich nicht toll aber ok sind. Also kostem pro Dimm/Schaltstelle 80 Euro ... 

Kann immer noch nicht verstehen wie andere das machen?! Ein Hutschienen Dimmer kostet etwa 200 Euro + Wago = 240 Euro finde ich nicht tragbar ... Steuert keiner dein Licht auf die Art? Denke ich falsch?


----------



## Michael68 (29 Januar 2011)

Aktueller Bericht:
KEKO Modul / Bastellösung an die Wago angeschlossen. Das Signal läuft schön auf 5V und wieder zurück auf 0V aber die Module machen nichts. 
Hatte erst vermutet dass ich zu wenig Last dran hatte. Mein Verbraucher war eine 230V LED Lampe. Aber auch die gute alte 50W Glühlampe änderte nichts.

Also wieder nicht weiter gekommen. Grund ist mir noch unklar, aber das bringt so eine "Bastellösung", also werde ich die als Defekt mal tauschen lassen und noch einen Anlauf starten. 
Melde mich beim Versuch II / KEKO ... 

Phasensteller 300W IN9017 0-10V 
Herst.-Teile-Nr.: IN 9017/200 0 - 10V AC 230V 

Habe ich noch nicht angeschafft da mich der Preis >210 Euro doch sehr abgeschreckt hat ... ich brauche >10 Stück  =


----------



## Michael68 (30 Januar 2011)

Hier was neues:

http://www.velleman.eu/distributor/products/view/?id=381656

0-10V und so passt er an die SPS Ausgänge .... ca. 70 Euro ist auch nicht zu viel


----------



## bimbo (31 Januar 2011)

knabi schrieb:


> wie bei den zunächst probierten "normalen" Phasenanschnittsteuerungen - wie wild brummte, sobald er in kleineren Drehzahlen lief.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 

Gefällt mir, aber was ist an dieser Phasenanschnittsteuerung nicht "normal"?


----------

